# Hubby needs surgery



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

A year or two ago, Hubby had uncontrolled ulcerative colitis. It was so bad they removed his whole large intestine except for the sigmoid, which is the very first section at the rectum, and not that long. He has been having some discharge and bleeding from an area that is there but is not connected to anything. Just a dead end so to speak.

So he gets a colonoscopy today on his 8 inches of sigmoid colon and there's a problem. I don't think it's ulcerative colitis, but some kind of growth. They biopsied it. I just don't understand why they leave a piece of colon when they remove the rest and now the piece is having problems. He's upset. I didn't talk much because I drove him up there on 2 hours sleep.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear that Karen. Perhaps a polyp? Whatever it is, I hope it's not cancerous.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Praying it's nothing and all will be well.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Hopefully just an inflamed polyp that can be removed easily.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Karen, I know you can do this. Get in the doc's face and ask him that question. I have a feeling it has to do with how well what was left of his intestines worked but I know so little about that area of the body.

I'm pulling for benign results.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks. His doc yesterday gave him pictures. It looks all blackened. Not like a spot. The doc called it benign but I don't think he would know that up front. So we'll have to wait for the biopsy.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

When I hear the word blackened with living tissue my brain goes straight to necrosis. Is he saying the area in question is bruised or not saying anything at all? 

How soon are they doing all of the tests? Or getting the results back?

I really hate when they do this.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I just took one look at the picture. Maybe I should look again. It did not look like a little sore. It looked like a blackened area. 
I'll look tomorrow. For a totally unused area that has nothing going thru it, I would expect it to be pink. 

The doc did say he needs a specialist. I don't know what that means.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your husband.Hope you get good news.I'm all too familiar w/ surgeons taking some of affected parts out and leaving others in.I had the lower 1/2 of my female organs removed.They left the ovaries and then 6 years later had to have them removed,too.Since it was closed up at C-section area they had to go thru my abdomen which made it major surgery,more pain and longer recovery time plus removed a muscle because it was easier.If they had done it all at once it would've been thru the C-section w/ less pain and recovery time and my stomach probably wouldn't look like I'm ready to give birth.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How lovely these surgeons are. I think some of us are much more thoughtful doing a bumblefoot.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I still haven't looked at the picture. Hubby went to see his doc today and his doc wants him to see a specialist in Gainesville. So a 2 hour drive to see a surgeon? For removal of less than a foot of bowel? Either this is serious, or his doc is still an idiot. The doc tried medication for a whole year while my hubby got sicker and sicker in 2014. This is what happens when hubby likes his doc. The doc is personable and always returns his calls right away. His doc may be playing "the greatest doc ever" sending him all the way to Gainesville-a 2 hour drive. There's good docs in Tampa, but no, doc wants him to see a specialist in Gainesville.

Then hubby has to also get an ultrasound of his liver because there was a cyst noted on it 2 years ago and never a follow up.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Gainesville, 90 minutes from us. I dont like Gainesville.
Please dont tell me there arnt specialists in Tampa.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's weird. Tampa has some serious med centers. Wonder what the explanation if for wanting you to go to timbuktu.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Karen, it'd your right to go where you want to go. I let mine know that, too!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

You're right. But his doc made a face when he mentioned Tampa. Of course now hubby thinks only Gainesville can do his surgery. We have Moffet in Tampa. That's a famous hospital .


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh, oh. Mine does the same thing and there is no changing his mind. I caught him using a drug that was sent home with him from the hospital, I asked him if he needed it. I don't know was his response. So, why are you using it? Because the hospital gave it to me. sigh


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

You know doctors work in "groups".There must not be any "group" facilities in Tampa,but I'm sure there are specialists there.Sounds to me like a 2nd opinion may be in order.I can't understand a doctor wanting to "watch" a cyst on the liver.Doesn't sound right to me...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hubby went to see his primary. He told the doc that he can barely use his leg. He's had a lot of trouble with it. Well his doc is sending him for an MRI. 

I like his primary doc. He couldn't take me as a client because he has so many. But when I did some visiting nursing, I had orders from him, and I have to say he's a real special doc. 3 times my visit was to 3 of his patients, older, and should really be in a retirement home and should not be in their home alone. And he wanted me to try to discuss it with them. I think that's thoughtful.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Keep us posted. 

What is he saying is happening? Pain, weak? You know the drill. Maybe he needs to go the same route as Patty hubs did. Wouldn't that be ironic?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think he went for his MRI this morning.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You think? You two are worse than us, I didn't think that was possible. 

On a positive note, I'm seeing less of Mr. Hyde and more of Dr Jekyll with mine.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

I was having leg/back issues. At one point I could barely move my leg and it still goes numb from time to time. 

It was a pinched nerve. It seems to let up but I really hope it's something simple like that. My thoughts are with you guys!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sciatica, Austin? That's one that can be a real bugger to deal with.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I am 99% sure it's not a big tumor growing in his head. I think it's a pinched nerve . But I've decided to be nicer to him anyway. I am making him go to a state park Friday. He can watch me fish with my new pole, reel, and rubber bait.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

seminolewind said:


> But I've decided to be nicer to him anyway. I am making him go to a state park Friday. He can watch me fish with my new pole, reel, and rubber bait.


Nicer? Make him?

That was good for a giggle this AM.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

The man sits in front of his laptop and the tv all day and complains how hot it is outside (how would he know?)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL Mine does the same thing but he has a valid excuse, he has a broken vertebrae. I wonder what his excuse will be if/when it heals up. 

I won't let him talk to your hubs to keep him from coming up with fresh ideas.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Sciatica, Austin? That's one that can be a real bugger to deal with.


Pinched L4. Or L9, I don't remember. It was the nerve shooting to my leg. That one was pinched.

Hurt pretty bad too.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think that's supposed to be T9. If I remember right there isn't 9 lumbar vertebrae.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

He makes it very hard to be nice. I go to the family room where he roosts to watch the debate. He has a cartoon on. I say aren't you putting the debate on? He says it's only 8:53. I say to him could we watch it on Fox? He says no -all the channels have it. So I got my butt up and went into my bedroom with my tv. Sooo he might get left in the park. Anyway he's not driving there. When he drives, everyone is tail gaiting him or getting real mad at any one driving around us. Can't deal with it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL Mine complains they're tailgating him. When I check the mirror I see someone who is the same distance he's from the vehicle in front of him.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I can 1 up you 2-I am the only licensed driver out of 4 adults living in this house.Dale has narcolepsy and falls asleep and I won't let him drive anymore and the other 2 are drunks who both lost theirs' due to OVI's.But they ALL tell me how to drive.More than once I have pulled over to start yelling(I can only take so much)and ask if they are such good drivers how come I'm the only legal driver.Yeah,I'd like to sit back and look at the scenery but I can't,they can't drive and if they don't like the way I drive they can get out and walk.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm a terrible driver so my wife drives everywhere. I just keep my mouth shut and it works for us. 

For the record I go to fast and am not good with directions. I just have a heavy foot. I don't do it intentionally.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I love cruise control, that's the only way I've been able to avoid speeding tickets. Like you Austin, I need to go faster. I need to get from point A to point B as fast as possible.

I took to driving like a duck takes to water. Even my driving instructor wanted to know if I had been driving already when we went out the first time.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

I had a buddy come over last night and I made him chauffeur me around. It's nice being a non driver sometimes. 

I do have my license, but I can't even tell you when the last time I drove was. It's cool though as I rarely leave the house, although I have to leave it today. I got a faulty battery on my new vape pen and need the shop to replace it.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

There's only one person that I feel 100% comfortable with and that's my dad. 

I don't recall hubby saying anything from the passenger seat yesterday. But he did look in the rear view mirror twice. Not bad.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Austin, I'm one of those people who love to drive. Sometimes I wonder if it's more about the independence or the freedom it gives me to travel around. I don't have to rely on anyone else but myself. The few times my truck was in the shop it drove me nuts to not have it even if I had no intention of going anywhere.

Karen, I can't say the same for myself. It's one of the reasons I don't fly. If I'm not at the controls I don't trust those that are.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I've flown all my life. At 8 years old we moved to Turkey for 2 years (USAF brat). Long flight. That was my first.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I used to fly. I loved the taxying, the landing, the zooming just before the plane lifted off. As I got older flying became a problem. My doc gave me Xanax to fly with, I took a full milligram (never had it before) I was still ready to lose it. Nope, flying is for others. I'll stay on the ground.


----------

